# Adoption from Russia



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Girls

Wondering if any of you can help.

Do any of you have an info on adoption from Russia

How and Where to begin....

Any feedback very welcome......or anyone adopoting from Russia at the momement.

Kind regards

Paddi


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Paddi

I am not completely sure about adopting from Russia (or anywhere abroad) but the following may be able to help:

AFAA (Association for Families who have Adopted from Abroad)
30 bradgate, Cuffley, Hertfordshire EN6 4RL Telk: 01707 878793 e:mail [email protected]

OASIS (Overseas Adoption Support and Information Service)
Dam Y Craig, Baclva road, Glais, Swansea SA7 9HJ Tel: 01792 844329 e:mail [email protected]

Overseas Adoption Helpline
PO Box 13899, London , N6 4WB Tel 0990 168742 (premium rate)

Good luck

Karen x


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Many thanks Karen..

Will give them a buzz today.

kind regards

Paddi


----------

